# Windows 8.1 - App Removal Problem



## Christato (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello, I have downloaded Windows 8.1 and it began checking for compadibility, it says I need to manually uninstall the 'Sentinel Runtime Drivers'. I have been looking online and have had no luck in uninstalling/locating this service. Can anyone help with this problem?

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

FAQ:Manual removal of HASP drivers


----------

